# My new BG



## dlop81 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://s1141.photobucket.com/albums/n592/dlop750/


----------



## lelandgray (Jan 19, 2011)

I like that tank!! You should consider painting the back glass though, but it looks great!


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

tree trunk looks very nice.
:thumb:


----------



## niktam (Dec 30, 2010)

Digging the L shaped tank, it custom built?


----------



## dlop81 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, appreciate it.

i was lucky enough to have the tank given to me by a client that no longer wanted it. but made everything else from scratch.

what colour should i paint the glass? was thinking black? but would it then make the tank to dark...not sure?

does anyone have have any remedies for water refraction issues? once filled the refraction of light almost completely ruins the view of the tree trunk...any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

Mirrored window tint!. I did it to my big tank. I love it! Not sure what the L would do if mirrored tho.


----------



## dlop81 (Mar 9, 2011)

i like that idea about the mirror tint. will pick some up over the weekend and let you know if it helped w the refraction issue. Thanks cichbillyia.


----------



## dlop81 (Mar 9, 2011)

would the mirror tint cause the fish to try and attack their reflection?


----------



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

I dont notice any mirror agression. Buy the window tint for the house its a 25ft roll i think. I love it.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

One bad thing on the mirror stuff is if it gets wet it will rust the metal inside the tint and you have to redo. Be sure to keep it as dry as possible. I use fabric its cheap and works.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW! I am impressed! I've always wanted an L shaped tank, maybe someday <sigh>


----------

